# How do I create a class progression table?



## Arkhandus (Oct 13, 2003)

I need help in figuring out how to make a class progression table/chart, y'know listing Class Level, BAB, Saves, and so on....  I can't get the spacing right and don't know how to make a readable table/chart on the forums....  Help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 14, 2003)

Simple - Just do it in Excel as you have probably already done. 

When you are done, "cut" the the appropriate highlighted cells, and "paste" it into Paint (brush). Save the file as a .jpeg, and post the table as an image in the thread. 

See my example:


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2003)

Or you could use [ code ] [ /code ] without the spaces in there. That way you can space things out better...or should be able to.


----------



## genshou (Oct 14, 2003)

Or use the Courier New font.  It's what I do when I send classes via e-mail to my PBEM D&D and d20 Modern gamers.

I was going to give an example, but the one I wanted to use is screwed up, so... I'll write one up and try to post it here later to show you.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 14, 2003)

Threads about "how do I do X on the boards?" belong in Meta! I'll slide this over.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry Piratecat.
Anyway, what I want to know is how to make a class progression table in a post, using just text, not inserting a picture or something.....  I tried typing out or copying and pasting from a text document, but the spacing gets all wacky no matter what I do to it........can't get anything to line up right.


----------



## Psionicist (Oct 15, 2003)

http://psionicist.online.fr/tablegen/

Sample: 

<table border="1" cellspacing="0"><tr><td></td><td>Bab</td><td>Fort</td><td>Refl</td><td>Will</td><td>Misc</td></tr><tr><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>Evasion</td></tr><tr><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td></td></tr><tr><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>Two weapon fighting</td></tr><tr><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td></td></tr></table>



Edit: Suggestion: Replace <b><table border="1" cellspacing="0"></b> with <b><table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4"></b> for a nicer looking table:

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4"><tr><td></td><td>Bab</td><td>Fort</td><td>Refl</td><td>Will</td><td>Misc</td></tr><tr><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>Evasion</td></tr><tr><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td></td></tr><tr><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>Two weapon fighting</td></tr><tr><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td></td></tr></table>


----------

